# A need for Neumatic George



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Afternoon all, 

I am in two minds on whether or not to purchase a George. I have recently swapped cars with the wife and I now run around in the family car which is a SMAX. As I coach kids rugby and use the boot space for carrying loads to the tip etc the car does get a grubby very quickly especially in the middle of the rugby season where I seem to have half the rugby pitch coming home with me.

The carpets are not too bad and have been protected by mats etc but the seats are something else !!! Am I better off biting the bullet and getting a George and just use some elbow grease and a lot of time which I don't really have !!

It a big outlay for something that I will not use professionally. Is there something else out there that can match the quality of the George?

Thanks all
Meirion


----------



## a_faulding (Jul 14, 2013)

I just got a George and I'm very happy with it. It's not cheap, but it's good value considering everything it can do...


----------



## Me9141 (Aug 30, 2010)

I had a similar predicament I'm not a detailier just a DIY enthusiast.

I bought a vax one from ebay, was from a seller which refurbishes/sells returned stock. 

I bought it in 2007 and have just used it on my last car purchase in December. It works perfectly fine. 

I use a pressure sprayer of APC and agitate the carpet/seat then use the extractor loaded with warm water to aid the extraction. 

In your case it seems like the car will be getting some serious usage suggest either a fabric protector or car seat covers.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Get yourself a Titan from screwfix 
https://www.screwfix.com/c/auto-cleaning/wet-dry-vacuums/cat810212

Mix up some your cleaning solution in a spray bottle with warm water, spray the seats, aggitate with a upholstery brush then use the titan to remove the diry water, this is basically what the George does but the Geroge doesn't scrub.

You may want to get this attachment

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Numatic-...434654?hash=item2aa6c32a5e:g:dC0AAOSwKT9a2Joa

http://www.appliancespareswarehouse...MIkYvk4beH2wIVw-FRCh1RiwQpEAQYCCABEgKlFfD_BwE


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Rian said:


> Get yourself a Titan from screwfix
> https://www.screwfix.com/c/auto-cleaning/wet-dry-vacuums/cat810212
> 
> Mix up some your cleaning solution in a spray bottle with warm water, spray the seats, aggitate with a upholstery brush then use the titan to remove the diry water, this is basically what the George does but the Geroge doesn't scrub.
> ...


Exactly what I did when George developed a terminal smoking habit last month, much easier without the extra hose👍😂😂


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

Rian said:


> Get yourself a Titan from screwfix
> https://www.screwfix.com/c/auto-cleaning/wet-dry-vacuums/cat810212
> 
> Mix up some your cleaning solution in a spray bottle with warm water, spray the seats, aggitate with a upholstery brush then use the titan to remove the diry water, this is basically what the George does but the Geroge doesn't scrub.
> ...


I am thinking of getting the Titan as well. Do you have to put any clean water on the fabric once you have scrubbed it with a brush, and then use the machine to extract that, or can you just use the machine to get the foam it would leave behind?

Also do both of the end tools fit onto the titan? are these better than what comes with the hoover from screwfix?

Cheers


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

gardian said:


> I am thinking of getting the Titan as well. Do you have to put any clean water on the fabric once you have scrubbed it with a brush, and then use the machine to extract that, or can you just use the machine to get the foam it would leave behind?
> 
> Also do both of the end tools fit onto the titan? are these better than what comes with the hoover from screwfix?
> 
> Cheers


When I use it, I just suck the remaining cleaning solution out and leave it to dry, it extracts almost all of it, ive hired a rug doctor and the titan was better in my opinion.

The titan takes a 32mm vacuum tool, the numatic ones are the same size, but you can google 32mm vacuum tool their are literally hundreds of different tools


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm really happy with my George, especially as it was on offer at £100 in Argos a couple of years ago.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve a titan and it works brilliantly - superb suction, really strong. I’m looking for a small flat attachment presently...


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I would suggest for anyone looking for a George to have a look at this thread. Seems much cheaper than a George and the only issue I see is that you have to attach the spray part to a tap.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405026


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> I've a titan and it works brilliantly - superb suction, really strong. I'm looking for a small flat attachment presently...


You need one of these

http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=237...ailingworld.co.uk/&xtz=-60&jv=13.4.0&bv=2.5.1


----------

